# I Draw Bettas For Fun, Can I Draw Yours?



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been drawing Bettas for fun and I would like to know what you think and if you would like me to draw yours. 
I usually do full digital drawings, but sometimes I do off of paper or a combination of digital and paper. I know it's not extremely realistic, but it ends up kinda cute. 
If you want me to draw yours, I'll have 2 slots open and I would like a picture (or accurate description if he/she is a solid) and a name. Is any one interested or have any ideas on how to improve my drawings?
I did this plakat earlier today, it's of of paper, but the colour is digital. 

I doubt any fish actually looks like that though. (it's an imaginary fish, who cares what kind it is?)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I love your artwork! It's so cute!!
Could you do Kip? He's a HMPK with silvery scales, and red fins, he has silver stripes in his caudal fin.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can you do my marble SDeT, Pi?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's another picture:


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's Kip, I'm finishing Pi.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Aww what cute drawings! I'd love one. Bubbles is a blue halfmoon double tail male. You can ignore the fun biting, unless you really want to add that detail. I'm so exited to see it!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aquastar said:


> Here's Kip, I'm finishing Pi.


Awww this is adorable! Thank you!!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is a few pictures of my shy male jaws.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

here is a better picture of his face.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Okay then. I'm sorry, I got busy (I call it 'life'). But I finished Pi!
Can we wait until a slot is open next time? It's okay though, both slots are full!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry for not posting these for a while, I was a bit busy.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

There's bubbles. Here's Jaws!

Crowntails are really a challenge!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you, jaws looks awesome. I love how you drew jaw's big puppy eyes. I'm going to print this and put it in my bedroom wall over jaw's tank. Clown tails are hard to draw and you did a fantastic job doing so.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you! I wanted to do a 'jaws movie poster' thing, but I had already done most of him.

Both slots are open!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Your drawing of Pi is so adorable! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Your drawing of Pi is so adorable! Thanks so much!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oscar? He's a Plakat King.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'll try, he almost looks wild type.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah he kind of does doesn't he?! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sorry if it isn't quite what you were hoping for, I've had a horrible day. Trying to pull through, but it's life, and it's not going to change. Here he is:


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I love it!! Thank you!! I'm sorry things aren't going so well for you. :-( I could try and draw one of your Bettas if you'd like? I'll finally gave the time tonight.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

tiffanylucky said:


> here is a few pictures of my shy male jaws.


omg i have the same spongebob house!!!!!!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey Aqua* could u draw mine, please, just use the profile pic. i dont have any more right now. thanks


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Love these!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I so sorry for taking FOREVER on him! 
There was no way I could get a good quality picture uploaded from my IPad until I found a hotspot for wifi. So I found the wifi, and here he is! I didn't have much time to edit the original, but anyways...


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh wow! I love these so much, they are so adorable. If you get a chance would you mind giving Finn a go? If you are too busy then don't worry 








O


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Not busy at all today! Is he a VT?


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes he is


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Okay!

My editing app got a cool update, so I've been busy figuring it out. 
Finn:


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Aww I love it! Thank you so much, it's so good! Definitely going to print it out


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you have time or want to could you do Chihiro my female HMPK


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sorry she's late, but here she is! Presenting Chihiro!


----------



## Ajxackt (Jun 8, 2015)

Flamenco, my twin tail, needs a little love and know he is beautiful, especially since he is a tail biter now. Can you draw him for me?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could you draw Ponyo?
He's a Rosetail


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Could You please draw my betta? He's an elephant Ear Plakat! Thanks so much


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry if I take a while, my life has found a new plot twist, so trusting to accept life as it comes. For some reason I felt like doing Ponyo more than Flamenco, so I finished him first. Sorry! I'll try and get both of them done (and posted: always the problem) as soon as I get the time.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Flamenco:


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

And the EE:

I am now trying out coloured eyes, so if the Betta has coloured eyes that won't look awkward on the drawing, they will be coloured. Black or near black eyes will have the reflection dot (or whatever you call the white dot in eyes) and no colour.


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, Aquastar! Would you mind drawing Bob?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

When you can, could you please do Onyx? I just lost him. He's a Platinum Black Dragon Plakat.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sorry that I don't always get them done in order, but I often try doing a different tail type before I tackle the previous one if it proves hard. I'm sorry for your loss, I hope he is swimming happily over the rainbow bridge. Onyx is a bit different as this picture is a memorial.


----------



## Ajxackt (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Flamenco looks beautiful, thank you very, very much!
Could you draw my newest betta? His name is currently DipStick. Anyone have a better name?
He is a butterfly Halfmoon.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Aquastar said:


> I'm sorry that I don't always get them done in order, but I often try doing a different tail type before I tackle the previous one if it proves hard. I'm sorry for your loss, I hope he is swimming happily over the rainbow bridge. Onyx is a bit different as this picture is a memorial.


AWWWW this is so beautiful! Thank you SO much!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I finished Bob! I think he is the one without changed fin length and shape.

Dipstick is a good name.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

DipStick:


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow! I love it! Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you so much, its very cute. He passed away today so this will be a lovely reminder of him.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I would so love a picture of Chance. Here's a couple where he was showing off.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Aquastar said:


> I'm sorry she's late, but here she is! Presenting Chihiro!


She's so cute! Thanks!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

These drawings are adorable! You have some serious talent. If you wouldn't mind would you draw my boy Nikoo? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sorry about your loss, I'll give him a memorial picture.

I'm also sorry about forgetting about chance. I often check my drawing app, but somehow I forgot about uploading him! I can't believe I forgot about him! He was just sitting in my photos! I can't believe myself!
*repeatedly bangs head on desk*


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh that is so cute and perfect!!! I LOVE IT! Going to buy a print cartridge today so I will print that out and put it on my wall in my fish room. So special thank you so much!


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry I have not gotten onto this thread in a while. was this betta drawing my betta?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You have changed your profile picture since your request, so I did what was there then. It's on page 3 (I think?), it's unnamed as I never was given a name to add.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is Nikoo:


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you so much! He looks very sweet.  I'll be able to look at that photo and smile every time I see it, That's a perfect avatar. Thank you!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Your welcome.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you so much!!! It's so cute!!


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow! I absolutely love your drawings.  They are adorable! Would you mind doing Alex if you have the time? He reminds me of your drawings.

Note: 
Alex's personality is better displayed in the first picture, as he has a very shy and inquisitive nature. The second photo I only included is if you needed a better photo of his fins.

Thanks again,
MissLibby ;-)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you think, when you have the time, you could do Speckles? I just lost him, and would love a nice piece of artwork of him.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Not Speckles! I'm so sorry DangerousAngel!


----------



## MissLibby (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you so much! I'm going to put this next to Alex's tank. It is so cute!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I know, it's been hard. :-(


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Here he is.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

If you have the time, do you mind drawing Belvadeer? Petco said he is a halfmoon double tail but I think he's a delta tail. He's red on his fins and blue on his body. Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## intelijentperzon (May 16, 2015)

Would you mind doing Swedish fish for me? You have quite a gift!:-D
A little hard to tell from the picture, but he has some blue by the base of his tail and on his fins. Thanks!


----------



## iZiggyStardust (Aug 1, 2015)

Let me just say that these drawings are awesome and the style is pretty cool too.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I completely forgot to add a picture! *slaps self* Here's some pictures of Belvadeer. He has a dark blue body and red fins.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

ARG! I was browsing though threads and I saw it popup! Im so sorry for never posting Swedish, I do have belvadeer done, but I just went through my pictures and deleted a bunch, I hope he survived it.

EDIT: I do, I will post him in a few hours, the picture is on my Apple, which doesn't have wifi right now. once again: *facepalm*


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Belvadeer


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I saw the beautiful picture you did of Speckles to remember him for DangerousAngel. I'd love it if you could do one like that for my late betta fish, Glub Glub. I miss that boy. I'll post a picture of him in his prime tomorrow as I can only post pictures from my laptop! I don't have any pictures of him on here because I didn't know about forum when he was with me, but I'd love a memorial picture. The pictures you make are absolutely adorable!


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd love to see you draw Eclipse.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you so much! I put it next to Belvadeer's tank and it looks so cute!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Here is the picture of Glub Glub. Our three year adoptiversary would have been on the 30th. Maybe this can be his present, he'd appreciate it if he was here


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
Can you do my girl? Thank you! Her name is Edith and she is a halfmoon female. I just got her today and I am so excited! Thank you!


----------



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I would love for you to draw my halfmoon male named Finn. And no rush it's fine if you can't.  

Pics
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=32874&pictureid=206234
If you need better pics let me know and I'll try. Finn is so hard to photograph lol. 
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=32874&pictureid=206242


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been posting the pictures, I've been having a hard time with life, but I'll try and get them fished ASAP.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
Could you put my username on my picture instead? Thanks! This way I can put it on my community tank. I am very greatful for you doing this! I hate to hope that life gets better for you! 
-BettaTalk



BettaTalk said:


> Hello,
> Can you do my girl? Thank you! Her name is Edith and she is a halfmoon female. I just got her today and I am so excited! Thank you!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

BettaTalk.
No more requests after this for now please, I need to figure some stuff out and I don't have enough time for this as well.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Eclipse.


----------



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Aw so cute! Don't worry about drawing Finn, it's fine.  I understand


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
Thank you so much for your reply! I love it so much! I am also very embarrassed right now at my post. I started to type that I hate to hear that life is bad for you but I changed my mind and wrote something else entirly forgetting to erase that part. Please forgive me! I am so utterly embarrased right now! I hope you will accept my apology! So sorry!
-BettaTalk


----------



## FizzGryphon (Mar 1, 2016)

I just wanted to say I absolutely adore you're drawings <3
If you ever open up for requests again, I'd love to snag a slot... and I'll be hoping life pulls you out of that slump soon.


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh how adorable! Whenever you have a slot available, can you draw Kumo? He's a white half moon he has a pink hue to him in certain lighting as well but for the most part he's all white.


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh didn't see that no more requests post. Sorry. Hope you're doing well.


----------

